# Just reserved West 57th street



## smshick (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
I just wanted to share my excitement. It is Monday, June 8.  I just called HGVC and booked 3 weeknights at the West 57th street for my parents. It's a one bedroom in gold season (weeks 29-34) the week of July 20. I was so surprised since I wasn't expecting to get one so early. Looks like there was still fairly good inventory.

FYI, since the online reservation wasn't picking up the West 57th street date, I requested that they just charge me the $49 online changeable reservation fee (since it wasn't my fault the online reservation wasn't working), even though they booked it over the phone for me (normally $59 fee for phone reservations and $79 fee for the changeable option by phone).

Just to let you know, there is a $85 cleaning fee (one time charge) for stays 3 nights or less. There is also $57 (per 24 hours) valet parking fee. In/out privaleges would be higher.

Siao Mei


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 8, 2009)

*W 57th*

Please share with us their story when they return!
I think the fees are a little high, but thats NYC!
I love NY!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 8, 2009)

So that was a club season with the 44 days window booking.  Interesting.  What is the official opening date.  Points are pretty steep however, compared to the studio I book at the Manhattan Club for 2400 points instead of the 5250 to 7200 it would be for West 57th steet in Platinum season.


----------



## smshick (Jun 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the HGVC rep said July 5 opening date.  My mom was so stuck on staying at the new place.  For 3 nights in gold during the weekday, it cost me 510 per night (1530 total points).


----------



## Negociant (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, this is interesting.  This post made me go back to the Member Guide about this place.  

So I can book a three-day weekend during platinum season in a sudio for 1050 HGVC points per night (3150 total).  I actually don't see that as being that bad considering it is NYC.  If I use HHonor points and an AXON reservation, a four night stay would cost 135k HHonor points (the equivalent of 5400 HGVC points at 25:1).  I say this only for comparison purposes, not because it is what I would do.  

The big problem, of course, is the "Club" period is limited to 44 days before checkout.  To go there, this would mean I would need to book and find airfare only 6 weeks ahead of time -- and this also means not a chance of using any FF miles or points for the flight.    

Oh well, I suppose one glimmer of hope from this post is that there may be availability at this resort in the future, so I will at least keep it on the list for a potential last minute get-away.  Hopefully this kind of availability will continue in the future.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 9, 2009)

I think once the resort opens before it sells out there may be some extra availability. We shall wait and see.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spotted Open Season*

I was online a couple nights ago at the HGVC website and I actually saw a few dates available for West 57th in early-mid July.  There was Studio and One-Bedroom availability, but only for a couple days each, around the weekend of July 11.

Here's the crazy part: the Open Season rates were over $250+/night for a studio and $450+/night for a One Bedroom! Yes, per NIGHT.   

I know it's brand new and all, but I think that's crazy; Open Season rates are supposed to be a good value.  Hotel rooms in NYC are CHEAP right now (compared to what they have been in the recent past).  I can get a One-Bedroom suite at the Doubletree Times Square for way cheaper and it includes breakfast! (for HHonors Gold and Diamond).  Not to mention that it would also include HHonors stay/point credit as well.

Well, I guess it's all relative, I know many people want to check out the new digs.  Plus, I shouldn't pass judgement unitl I have stayed myself... I guess the units are supposed to be really nice.  And, it was worth it for somebody because they didn't last too long on the website!


----------



## Beverley (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sorry ... what was you point again?  (just kidding):hysterical: 

Beverley


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 17, 2009)

Beverley said:


> I'm sorry ... what was you point again?  (just kidding):hysterical:


Not sure I get the joke....


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Here's the crazy part: the Open Season rates were over $250+/night for a studio and $450+/night for a One Bedroom! Yes, per NIGHT.


There's a note on the Club Fee Schedule on page 147 of the HGVC Club Membership Guide that states "Open Season Rental Rates for West 57th Street by Hilton Club are* 25% less than the best available rate on hilton.com*". 



> Well, I guess it's all relative, I know many people want to check out the new digs.  Plus, I shouldn't pass judgement unitl I have stayed myself... I guess the units are supposed to be really nice.  And, it was worth it for somebody because they didn't last too long on the website!



Perhaps they discovered their mistake and took it off the website (see below)

On page 140 of the HGVC Club Membership Guide under "Open Season" it states "The Open Season Reservation Window for West 57th Street by Hilton Club begins fifteen (15) days prior to the desired check-out date and is *limited to owners at that resort *with no minimum night requirement"


----------



## DCBob (Jun 29, 2009)

smshick said:


> If I remember correctly, the HGVC rep said July 5 opening date.



Incorrect.  I am an owner at West 57th Street by Hilton Club and the club will open on Friday, July 3.  I have a reservation starting on that date and plan to arrive early in the morning.  I walked by the club on Sunday and it's not open even for viewing by members yet.  They are still doing last minute touch up painting in the lobby.


----------



## DCBob (Jun 29, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I know it's brand new and all, but I think that's crazy; Open Season rates are supposed to be a good value.  Hotel rooms in NYC are CHEAP right now (compared to what they have been in the recent past).  I can get a One-Bedroom suite at the Doubletree Times Square for way cheaper and it includes breakfast! (for HHonors Gold and Diamond).  Not to mention that it would also include HHonors stay/point credit as well.



Well, the Doubletree Times Square is dated and it doesn't have a members lounge with unlimited free alcohol and food in the evenings.  You get what you pay for - usually.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 29, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Well, the Doubletree Times Square is dated and it doesn't have a members lounge with unlimited free alcohol and food in the evenings.  You get what you pay for - usually.


So what exactly are the perks of this lounge (breakfast?), and are there any other benefits to staying at this property?  It's not even open yet, so I have no idea about the benefits.  Where are you getting your information?


----------



## capjak (Jun 29, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> So what exactly are the perks of this lounge (breakfast?), and are there any other benefits to staying at this property?  It's not even open yet, so I have no idea about the benefits.  Where are you getting your information?



Not sure about 57th perks but I just came back from The Hilton club (37th and 38th floor) and the lounge includes breakfast in the morning and afternoon drinks, snacks (cheese/fruit/guacolmole/hot hor doeurves) and than at night it has cookies as well.  There is a seperate check in on the 37th for club members and they will print your boarding passes for your departure as well as other little perks, discount at restrauants etc..


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish they had a kitchen.


----------



## ira g (Jun 29, 2009)

If you trade into West 57th St. with a non HGVC exchange will you receive the free breakfast and drinks?


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 1, 2009)

*This weekend!*

We are heading to the big apple this weekend to see the 40,000 shells set off in 26 minutes and we have been invited to the Grand Opening of W57th.
We have not committed to it yet, but we probably will to see for ourselves what it actually looks like!
I will report back if we do go!
I will try and check out the HVAC while I am there!
See if it meets my standards!


----------



## DCBob (Jul 5, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> So what exactly are the perks of this lounge (breakfast?), and are there any other benefits to staying at this property?  It's not even open yet, so I have no idea about the benefits.  Where are you getting your information?



I have been here since Friday and can report first hand about the Owners Lounge.  There is no kitchen, so all food is catered by the nearby Redeye Grill.  EVERYTHING served in the lounge is complimentary to all West 57th Street guests.

Continental breakfast is served from 6:30 AM - 10:00 AM seven days a week.  They have fresh fruit, Greek-style strained yogurt with fruit or honey, bagels, croissants, pastries, cereal, cookies, cheese and crackers, bread, orange and grapefruit juice in addition to milk and various bottled water, juices, and drinks, coffee and tea, etc.

Evening cocktail hour runs from 5:00 PM - 7:00 PM seven days a week.  In addition to soft drinks, red and white wine, canned and bottled beers, and spirits, there are the usual cheeses and fresh fruit plus several hot tapas served from Redeye Grill, including Kobe beef pigs in a blanket, shrimp dumplings, mini quiches, meatballs in marinara sauce, and spring rolls.  The food is delicious and a several cuts above the Hilton Club New York, probably because of the caterer used.  The spirits are all top shelf (for example, Ketel One vodka and Tanqueray gin).


----------



## DCBob (Jul 5, 2009)

ira g said:


> If you trade into West 57th St. with a non HGVC exchange will you receive the free breakfast and drinks?



Yes, the Owners Lounge is open to ALL guests.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 5, 2009)

Can someone post West 57th impressions, when you get over your 4th of July hangover.  thanks :whoopie:


----------



## amoore007 (Jul 6, 2009)

My family is headed to the club August 1. Thank you for the info.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 6, 2009)

We didn't make it over this time.
I hoped we would have time to go over to W57th, but we were so busy,
NY was really hpping this visit and the weather was perfect!
It looks pretty good overall, I am not sure its worth the extra dollars yet, but time will tell.
I think I would need to get a loan for 28,000 points at the w57th!, not sure!


----------



## DCBob (Jul 7, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Can someone post West 57th impressions, when you get over your 4th of July hangover.  thanks :whoopie:



I posted a comprehensive review of the property on tripadvisor.com.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 7, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> We didn't make it over this time.
> I hoped we would have time to go over to W57th, but we were so busy,
> NY was really hpping this visit and the weather was perfect!
> It looks pretty good overall, I am not sure its worth the extra dollars yet, but time will tell.
> I think I would need to get a loan for 28,000 points at the w57th!, not sure!



Last year, HGVC was offering to let you trade in your Hilton Club New York points at their prorated value toward a West 57th Street interest if you traded up by investing an additional $50K in ClubPoints at the new property.  Wouldn't hurt to ask if they would do this for you, as the entire value of your Hilton Club leasehold interest becomes totally worthless in 2032 when the property is returned to Hilton under the terms of the lease.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just read your trip advisor review, thanks.  

I just looked and hilton hotels is renting out studios and in a 1 month window they range from 299 to 679.   Why such an increase, is the first month offered to everyone outside of hgvc at a discount price to get people in?

Also, I cant seem to find what a one bedroom plus would be worth a night.  Not a big deal, but I like to know what I would be paying if I didnt have the hgvc.  Call is a quark, but it makes me feel better knowing this stuff when people say, TSs are a scam. we are staying 3 nights at the end of this month. 

One thing I learned is that under 3 days you have to pay an 85.00 cleaning fee.  Also parking is 48.00 a day here. WOW.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 7, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Last year, HGVC was offering to let you trade in your Hilton Club New York points at their prorated value toward a West 57th Street interest if you traded up by investing an additional $50K in ClubPoints at the new property.  Wouldn't hurt to ask if they would do this for you, as the entire value of your Hilton Club leasehold interest becomes totally worthless in 2032 when the property is returned to Hilton under the terms of the lease.



We may book the W 57th on our next visit and see how we like it.  I actually like our arrangement with the expiration in 2032, thats 23 more years and I really don't know where
we will be at that point, we love NYC so much we may purchase a place there, I also want have to worry about selling it also or paying fees beyond that time.
It will also be due a make over by then so special assessments may come into play.
I think both properties are great, just depends on your preference and current ages.
I know we love the Club!


----------



## DCBob (Jul 7, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Just read your trip advisor review, thanks.
> 
> I just looked and hilton hotels is renting out studios and in a 1 month window they range from 299 to 679.   Why such an increase, is the first month offered to everyone outside of hgvc at a discount price to get people in?
> 
> ...



The timeshare developer is allowed to rent the unsold units through hilton.com.  As more units are sold, the number available online will drop and eventually will disappear altogether.  I have no idea how they determine the price of any hotel room, but supposedly it is based on market conditions in New York City.  If there is a big convention or high tourist season in Manhattan, expect prices to be high.  

The one-time charge for cleaning does not apply to units rented through the developer on hilton.com.  It is charged only if you are renting or using points through HGVC and stay LESS than FOUR days.  If you stay THREE days or LESS, you will owe just over $100 (because you also have to pay NYC tax on the cleaning fee).  

Why anyone would ever drive and park a vehicle in Manhattan is beyond me, but $48 is close to the market rate for parking in Midtown near Central Park.  I can take Amtrak one way from Washington, DC to Manhattan for $49 with a 2-week advance purchase and I avoid at least $100 in tolls, parking fees, and gasoline.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 7, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> I actually like our arrangement with the expiration in 2032, thats 23 more years and I really don't know where
> we will be at that point, we love NYC so much we may purchase a place there, I also want have to worry about selling it also or paying fees beyond that time.  It will also be due a make over by then so special assessments may come into play.



That's a very interesting and novel way of approaching your investment in the Hilton Club New York.  But being an accountant, I think everyone would be better off owning an asset that will retain at least some value in perpetuity rather than owning one that is guaranteed to decline in value in a straight line to zero over the next 23 years.  Having been one of the few that has owned and stayed at both properties, I think West 57th Street has the edge by a long shot.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 7, 2009)

DCBob said:


> That's a very interesting and novel way of approaching your investment in the Hilton Club New York.  But being an accountant, I think everyone would be better off owning an asset that will retain at least some value in perpetuity rather than owning one that is guaranteed to decline in value in a straight line to zero over the next 23 years.  Having been one of the few that has owned and stayed at both properties, I think West 57th Street has the edge by a long shot.



We already own property all over the world and have it all rented, I wanted something to force us to actually vacation.  We never really got away like we should. Now we are trying to make up for it.  I didn't want the noose that sometimes comes with ownership, I have enough of those already.  I just want carefree living like the expiring lease.  It will not be worth anything when the lease is up, but we don't need it to be either.
I am looking forward to giving W 57th a try though, but we are definitely hooked on the hotel amenities. 
We occasionally do drive, when we are headed elsewhere after we leave NY, especially if the train doesn't go there.
My wife has also fell in love with 5th Ave. So I don't like carrying a bunch of stuff with us if we going other places. We sometimes stop along the way as well.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 8, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> We already own property all over the world and have it all rented, I wanted something to force us to actually vacation.  We never really got away like we should. Now we are trying to make up for it.  I didn't want the noose that sometimes comes with ownership, I have enough of those already.  I just want carefree living like the expiring lease.  It will not be worth anything when the lease is up, but we don't need it to be either.
> I am looking forward to giving W 57th a try though, but we are definitely hooked on the hotel amenities.
> We occasionally do drive, when we are headed elsewhere after we leave NY, especially if the train doesn't go there.
> My wife has also fell in love with 5th Ave. So I don't like carrying a bunch of stuff with us if we going other places. We sometimes stop along the way as well.



My only ownership interest is at West 57th Street, but what is nice about that is that you can convert every ClubPoint to 50 Hilton Honors points (if you convert them in the year prior to the year they are earned).  That's twice as much as the value of HGVC points for other properties.  I use them in London and other high-cost destinations.

I don't drive to New York because it's always my only destination when I travel there and I don't do any major shopping in NYC.  I can always find what I need in DC.


----------



## Socko33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any price updates on W57th?

I'm curious to see if they've come down...

Thanks!


----------



## Piper (Jul 10, 2009)

*First Booking at W. 57th: Not Happy*

I just booked my first reservation at W 57th. We've been a members of the Hilton Club for 4 years and have been VERY happy there. We attended two pitches about the new property. At the second one -- in May, 2009 -- they had changed their tune about how much you needed to put up in order to make the switch. We decided to do it. The basically said it would work like the old club -- but be a newer, nicer facility and we would own it forever.

Now, I've booked my first reservation and I am unhappy. In addition to charging a booking fee of anything from $49 to $79, there is the $85 housekeeping fee for staying under 3 days. If you have to cancel your reservation, you may lose your points depending on when you cancel. At the Hilton Club, you just paid a set fee to cancel a reservation in advance of your stay and you kept all your points.

The parking is more expensive than at the Hilton Club. You could also take your car in and out of the garage at the HIlton Club for no extra money. I now see that folks have been talking about those fees here -- but I thought that only applied if you were a HGVC member from another resort.

I thought about trading in some of the points to take advantage of the 50:1 ratio of Hilton Honors to club points but learned that (as I think has been mentioned here), you have to do that a year in advance and you have to trade in ALL your points for the year. 

In addition to all that.... we can't book at the old HIlton Club even though we technically didn't purchase the new property until next year.

SO.. at this moment, I'm very unhappy with the decision to change. I feel they misrepresented the new property as being equivalent to the Hilton Club and I'm leaning that this is NOT the case. I don't know if I have any recourse at this point.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 10, 2009)

Piper said:


> I just booked my first reservation at W 57th. We've been a members of the Hilton Club for 4 years and have been VERY happy there. We attended two pitches about the new property. At the second one -- in May, 2009 -- they had changed their tune about how much you needed to put up in order to make the switch. We decided to do it. The basically said it would work like the old club -- but be a newer, nicer facility and we would own it forever.
> 
> Now, I've booked my first reservation and I am unhappy. In addition to charging a booking fee of anything from $49 to $79, there is the $85 housekeeping fee for staying under 3 days. If you have to cancel your reservation, you may lose your points depending on when you cancel. At the Hilton Club, you just paid a set fee to cancel a reservation in advance of your stay and you kept all your points.
> 
> ...



I remember reading about the extra fees and the housekeeping fees.  I also wondered about the parking.  I also caught them on the 50 to 1 trade in, it only works if you traded it all for the year.  I would not want to do that!  A partial trade to go where you want, but if yo trade it all, you are stuck in hotels for that year.
I am you at this point, I love the Club and I don't mind the expiration date, I don't expect to travel that much when I get older anyway!
I hope I can, but I like the fact that everything ends and no one else has to worry about it or want it.
I am sorry that you are not happy, try it out though and see, DCBob loves it!


----------



## Piper (Jul 10, 2009)

We are set to go for July 31st and August 1st. I hope I love it so much that I stop being pissed about the extra fees. I'll report back after my stay.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 11, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> I am sorry that you are not happy, try it out though and see, DCBob loves it!



Yes, indeed.  It is the property itself that matters most to me and there is absolutely NO comparison in terms of sheer luxury that West 57th Street brings in comparison to the aging Hilton Club New York.  And the Owners Lounge features a nice outdoor terrace, is far more spacious, and has much better food than the Hilton Club.

Also, I can live with a one-time cleaning fee per stay for 3 days or less.  If I don't want to pay it, I will make sure I stay at least 4 days (which won't be a problem as I am retiring in October 2009).

If you want to complain, please do so AFTER you have stayed at both properties and can compare all the features in an objective manner.


----------



## fillde (Jul 12, 2009)

*Went for a preview*

$49,000 = aprox 5000 points. If I rember correctly, that is 1 week in a one bedroom.   The tour guide liked mentioning that only owners(of W57 st) were allowed to book time.  As a non owner , I would only be allowed to stay during open season at a cost of $350 a night for a studio. I didn't argue with him. 
 It is a beautiful property in a great location. It may is a decent buy. But one of my fears is the maintance. I was told for the 5000 points it was aprox $1000.  Will the Hilton follow in the footsteps of the Manhattan Club and raise maintance fees excessevily.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 13, 2009)

fillde said:


> $49,000 = aprox 5000 points. If I rember correctly, that is 1 week in a one bedroom.   The tour guide liked mentioning that only owners(of W57 st) were allowed to book time.  As a non owner , I would only be allowed to stay during open season at a cost of $350 a night for a studio. I didn't argue with him.
> It is a beautiful property in a great location. It may is a decent buy. But one of my fears is the maintance. I was told for the 5000 points it was aprox $1000.  Will the Hilton follow in the footsteps of the Manhattan Club and raise maintance fees excessevily.



When I previewed about a year ago, that was the price also, about $10 per point, I remember the maintenance was $1,900.00 or so They have offered me to stay for $150.00 per night, if I can't stay with my city points, I just want book there unless I really have used all of my points!  I just hope everyone that purchases it and stays there loves it!
I think its a great addition to the HGVC system, but it is pricey!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2009)

DCBob said:


> The timeshare developer is allowed to rent the unsold units through hilton.com.  As more units are sold, the number available online will drop and eventually will disappear altogether.



FYI... none of the previous HGVC developed resorts have disappeared altogether from hilton.com. 

Hilton not only rents unsold units through hilton.com but also weeks that are acquired via other means such as hhonors conversions, cruise exchanges, etc. therefore there will always be units rented through hilton.com. However don't expect all unit sizes to be available via the hilton.com website.


----------



## Piper (Jul 14, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Yes, indeed.  It is the property itself that matters most to me and there is absolutely NO comparison in terms of sheer luxury that West 57th Street brings in comparison to the aging Hilton Club New York.  And the Owners Lounge features a nice outdoor terrace, is far more spacious, and has much better food than the Hilton Club.
> 
> Also, I can live with a one-time cleaning fee per stay for 3 days or less.  If I don't want to pay it, I will make sure I stay at least 4 days (which won't be a problem as I am retiring in October 2009).
> 
> If you want to complain, please do so AFTER you have stayed at both properties and can compare all the features in an objective manner.



I am hoping that I am so thrilled when I stay at W57 that I will be willing to let go of being mad about the misinformation at the sales pitch. We've set up a meeting with the head of sales for our 2nd morning there. If we are not totally satisfied, we'll discuss with her what our options are.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are offering discounted stays for presentations.  I am an owner at the Hilton Club who may be interested in the West 57 location.


----------



## Piper (Jul 15, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Does anyone know if they are offering discounted stays for presentations.  I am an owner at the Hilton Club who may be interested in the West 57 location.



The sales folks for W57 talked to us when we were already staying at the Hilton Club.  We went to presentations twice. Both times, they gave us hilton honors points and other incentives. If I recall correctly, they gave us $100 AmEx gift cards each time. This last time, we also got vouchers for parking at the Hilton Club for the two nights we were there. I don't think they ever offered for us to come up and have a free stay to attend the presentation.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 15, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> FYI... none of the previous HGVC developed resorts have disappeared altogether from hilton.com.
> 
> Hilton not only rents unsold units through hilton.com but also weeks that are acquired via other means such as hhonors conversions, cruise exchanges, etc. therefore there will always be units rented through hilton.com. However don't expect all unit sizes to be available via the hilton.com website.



Yes, that makes perfect sense.  The information I received was from a West 57th Street sales representative, so I wouldn't doubt it to be in error.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 15, 2009)

hvacrsteve said:


> When I previewed about a year ago, that was the price also, about $10 per point, I remember the maintenance was $1,900.00 or so.



Maintenance fees and taxes are exactly $949.76 per year for a studio plus (3,750 points) or a studio premier (4,500 points).  This does not include the $95 annual club dues.  I paid about 8.1 cents per point in 2007 for a studio plus unit.  The amount I paid in 2008 for a studio premier unit isn't as clear because I did a trade-in for my Hilton Club NY unit.  However, note that the fees and taxes are not based on the number of points you buy, but the size of the unit those points represent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DCBob (Jul 15, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Does anyone know if they are offering discounted stays for presentations.  I am an owner at the Hilton Club who may be interested in the West 57 location.



A friend of mine was offered a discounted stay at $150 per night.


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 21, 2009)

*Just booked my first stay!*

I'm very excited to be going to West 57th for four days next month!  I booked four weekdays, from Monday 8/17 to Fri 8/21.  It worked out perfectly for a family vacation planned for the same days (my Dad booked three rooms with his Hyatt GP points at the Grand Hyatt NYC).  

I thought the rates for a Studio Plus were very reasonable at 375 pts/night for weekdays (1,500 total) in NYC.  What's weird is that with HGVC points being twice as much for weekends, it works kind of the opposite from hotel rates/demand in NYC.  Almost all hotels have cheap weekend rates, and weeknights are the highest!  With 4 nights booked, I also escaped the $85 cleaning fee.  I won't have a car to worry about or park.

I was excited to see all the availability online as well... the new "monthly view" section of the (improved!) Revolution booking engine seems to show the most up to date availability for this property.  There is pretty wide open availability for Studios.

I love the location; I've been so excited about the prospect of this property opening, I've visited the construction site twice since it was announced on my last two trips to NYC.  I can't wait to stay!


----------



## amoore007 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jonathan, I plan to be there (57th) on Saturday 8/1. Do you know of any actual photos of the completed club? I will take and post some on Trip advisor for sure.  I am in a 1 BDR and my son in a studio.  Al


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 24, 2009)

amoore007 said:


> I will take and post some on Trip advisor for sure.  I am in a 1 BDR and my son in a studio.


Yes, please do!  I have only seen those same four "fake" CG pictures posted everywhere, I'm really curious to see the real thing.

BTW, at a current rate of $299/night (advance purchase through Hilton.com for a studio) for four nights coming out to over $1,370.00 with tax... 1,500 Club points for the same four nights is just about the best value yet I've gotten for any HGVC stay!!

:whoopie:


----------



## GimmeMyWeek (Jul 24, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I'm very excited to be going to West 57th for four days next month!  I booked four weekdays, from Monday 8/17 to Fri 8/21.  It worked out perfectly for a family vacation planned for the same days (my Dad booked three rooms with his Hyatt GP points at the Grand Hyatt NYC).
> 
> I thought the rates for a Studio Plus were very reasonable at 375 pts/night for weekdays (1,500 total) in NYC.  What's weird is that with HGVC points being twice as much for weekends, it works kind of the opposite from hotel rates/demand in NYC.  Almost all hotels have cheap weekend rates, and weeknights are the highest!  With 4 nights booked, I also escaped the $85 cleaning fee.  I won't have a car to worry about or park.
> 
> ...



*Theres lots of Availability online in the new monthly grid, but its impossible to book it...when you try to finalize the deal it says NOT AVAILABLE.*


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 24, 2009)

GimmeMyWeek said:


> *Theres lots of Availability online in the new monthly grid, but its impossible to book it...when you try to finalize the deal it says NOT AVAILABLE.*


I was told that was primarily a glitch in the "enhanced" booking system online. You can call and book via phone (and they will only charge the $49 [$39 Elite] booking fee for a changeable online reservation).  Keep in mind the limited "Club" booking window of 44 days, however.


----------



## Flipper12 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not able to see any availablility for NYC. Is anyone else having this same issue?


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 25, 2009)

Flipper12 said:


> I am not able to see any availablility for NYC. Is anyone else having this same issue?


You must use the Revolution booking engine, and be sure to click the "Monthly Grid View" tab.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Hilton Club members can book w 57th?
I would like to, but it does not show up on myhiltonclub.com website.
Thanks,


----------



## fillde (Jul 25, 2009)

After going to Revolution, scroll down next to- PICK YOUR REGION/DESTINATION. NY, Miami and Las Vegas will appear. And like Jonathon posted click on "monthly grid view".


----------



## DCBob (Jul 26, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Yes, please do!  I have only seen those same four "fake" CG pictures posted everywhere, I'm really curious to see the real thing.



I was there for the first two nights the property was open (July 3 & 4).  I didn't take any pictures because the artist's renderings look EXACTLY like the real thing (something I would not have expected).


----------



## Socko33 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Open season*

Are non-NYC owners privy to making open season/cash reservations @ W57th?

It doesn't seem to display that option in the monthly grid online.

Also...are you all noticing a discrepancy in availability between the monthly and normal grids in the revolution system?


----------



## JonathanIT (Jul 30, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> Are non-NYC owners privy to making open season/cash reservations @ W57th?
> 
> It doesn't seem to display that option in the monthly grid online.


I thought that HGVC members were allowed to make Open Season cash reservations at this property (at something like 25% off the regular rental rates)... but someone reported early in this thread that only owners are allowed access to cash reservations.  I don't know the real story there (see my post #7, and reply post #10)

However, the fact that you cannot make them online is by no means the definitive reason, the new updated website is full of glitches.  Regular points reservations cannot even be made online yet.

The way the new "Monthly Grid" feature works (as I understand it) is that the sliding "calendar" rule at the top shows the reservation windows for each type of reservation (Open Season, Club, Home Resort, Home Week).  When there is green availability for a particular unit, the days show in green on the grid below.

When the box representing the number of days you want is clicked upon (and it is all green showing it is available), a window pops up that is _supposed_ to allow you to choose what type of reservation to make.  But the options are not allowing selection right now, for _any_ type of reservation.


> Also...are you all noticing a discrepancy in availability between the monthly and normal grids in the revolution system?


Yes, as mentioned above, the new website is full of problems and not yet fully operational it seems.  I see the same; no availability on the regular Grid View, but plenty of availability on the Monthly Grid View.


----------



## amoore007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had to make my resv. over the phone. There were plenty of rooms available at 44 days out. I used my points no cash.  AL


----------



## daisy23 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Internet access at W. 57th?*

Thanks DCBob for your comments comparing the 2 HGVC NYC sites - helpful.

We are booked for W 57th in November, and are looking forward to checking it out.

Does anyone know if there is a PC and (free) Internet access there?  In the Lounge?  Don't want to bring my laptop if I don't have to......thanks.


----------



## Piper (Aug 2, 2009)

daisy23 said:


> Thanks DCBob for your comments comparing the 2 HGVC NYC sites - helpful.
> 
> We are booked for W 57th in November, and are looking forward to checking it out.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a PC and (free) Internet access there?  In the Lounge?  Don't want to bring my laptop if I don't have to......thanks.



There is one computer available in the lounge. All rooms have free Wi-Fi.


----------



## amoore007 (Aug 6, 2009)

HI, I am back from 5 days at the 57th street HGVC. I will have photos and comments for you by Monday. It will be 90% positive. The computer noted above was removed on Monday to make room for the crowd at 5pm.

AL


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 6, 2009)

amoore007 said:


> HI, I am back from 5 days at the 57th street HGVC. I will have photos and comments for you by Monday. It will be 90% positive. The computer noted above was removed on Monday to make room for the crowd at 5pm.


Coolio, I can't wait to hear your review!  I hope they don't have issues with overcrowding in the lounge, this was one of my fears from the beginning when I first heard that _every_ guest on the premises would have access.  Hopefully they planned in advance to have enough space to accommodate everyone.

I'll be staying there in less than two weeks.  I'm really excited, I can't wait to check it out for myself!


----------



## amoore007 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes everyone in the building is invited morning and night. A few must wait on a seat but everyone works together. I would think that it will be cut to HGVC owners ONLY at some point.  AL


----------



## Benjy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just completing a four day stay at West 57th, in a "cozy" Studio plus.  Our stay has been wonderful.  The staff has been extremely helpful and friendly.  The location couldn't be more convenient.
The lounge has been fairly busy due to  its compact size.  Catering and staff come from nearby Redeye Grill.  The computer mentioned previously was moved so that an additional serving area could be set up. It is now located near the lounge in the welcome center.  Wireless works well in the guest rooms.  There is additional seating on the adjoining  outdoor terrace, which works well in the warm weather.  They also provide carryout containers to take items to your room.
  I am quite pleased with my stay, and hope to return often if circumstances allow.
  I would be happy to answer any questions.

  Benjy


----------



## Piper (Aug 7, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Coolio, I can't wait to hear your review!  I hope they don't have issues with overcrowding in the lounge, this was one of my fears from the beginning when I first heard that _every_ guest on the premises would have access.  Hopefully they planned in advance to have enough space to accommodate everyone.
> 
> I'll be staying there in less than two weeks.  I'm really excited, I can't wait to check it out for myself!



We stayed at W57th last weekend and there was definitely an issue with overcrowding in the lounge. If the weather is not good, everyone is stuck inside and (even at 85% capacity) there was not enough room.

They were not making the take-out containers obvious when we were there. I think they don't want folks loading up on lots of food and bringing it back to their little refrigerator in the room. When I tried to leave with my plate of food when I couldn't find a seat, that's when they offered me the containers.

I think they are still working on the details of how the place will run. Sounds smart that they moved the computer to the Welcome Center. They're still doing the sales pitches up the street so the Welcome Center was unused when we were there.


----------



## DCBob (Aug 8, 2009)

Piper said:


> I am hoping that I am so thrilled when I stay at W57 that I will be willing to let go of being mad about the misinformation at the sales pitch.



Now that you have actually stayed there, please give us a more complete review than your limited comments on the computer access and the overcrowded lounge.  How did you like your room and the food??? Thanks!

NEVER MIND.  I found the new thread established for that review, although the review doesn't comment on the food at all.


----------



## DCBob (Aug 8, 2009)

amoore007 said:


> I would think that it will be cut to HGVC owners ONLY at some point.  AL



That's not going to happen.  Paying guests at HGVC properties are entitled to use the common amenties.  Same rule applies at the Hilton Club New York, where the Owners' Lounge is even more crowded than West 57th.  And no one is checking IDs at the door in any event.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 8, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Now that you have actually stayed there, please give us a more complete review than your limited comments on the computer access and the overcrowded lounge.  How did you like your room and the food??? Thanks!



See detail review here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103553


----------



## DCBob (Aug 9, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> See detail review here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103553



Thanks.  I was not expecting *piper *to begin a brand new thread for West 57th Street when this thread was available.  Maybe they can be merged by a moderator.  

In any event, the review didn't make any comments on the quality and variety of food in the lounge or the marble glass-enclosed shower & bathroom in the unit. These were two of the best features of West 57th Street, IMHO.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 9, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Thanks.  I was not expecting *piper *to begin a brand new thread for West 57th Street when this thread was available.  Maybe they can be merged by a moderator.



But you didn't post your review on this thread either  
Your review is on Tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-reviews/DCBob


----------



## DCBob (Aug 9, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> But you didn't post your review on this thread either
> Your review is on Tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/members-reviews/DCBob



See post #23 in this thread.  I informed everyone in that post where to find my review.  But you are right and I will post my full review in this thread now.


----------



## DCBob (Aug 9, 2009)

*Review of West 57th Street - Opening Weekend*

The location of this property is in the heart of midtown Manhattan and it's on the same block as Carnegie Hall. You couldn't find a more convenient location to both Central Park and the Theater District.

I checked in the morning of Friday, July 3, which was opening day. The check-in experience was very quick with so many staff members working that day. The staff were all friendly and tried their best to accommodate any reasonable request. I requested and received a Studio Plus room on a high floor (the 20th - the top floor is the 26th). The elevator was fairly quick up to the 20th floor. Key card access is set up in each of the two elevators but is not working yet.

When I opened the door, I smelled the odor of new leather from the stuffed chair in the corner. The next thing you notice is the handsome blonde all-wood floor and an awesome all Italian marble shower stall with a glass wall letting in lots of light from the floor-to-ceiling windows it faces. You can also slide an opaque door to cover the glass wall if you want privacy, but you might prefer not to do that to get the most natural light!

The boutique toiletries are from Archive and include Green Tea & Willow soap and shampoo, Rosehips & Lavender body lotion, and Grapefruit and Neroli shower gel.

There is a 37-inch LG high-def flat screen TV and a Yamaha surround sound projector plus a separate Pioneer DVD player. Full 800+ channel digital cable TV is provided through the Time Warner Cable system. The array of available channels is nearly unlimited. The only downside is mastering the use of three separate remote control devices. There is also free high-speed internet in the room using wired Ethernet access. Wi-fi access should also be available soon.

The bed is comfortable albeit a bit firm for my personal taste. There are three designer lamps in the room, a 2-cup coffee maker, a mini-bar, and a separate refrigerator that you can fill with your own items.


You will find a beautiful Owners Lounge on the second floor across from the fitness center. I won't comment on the fitness center because I did not use it. The lounge features ample seating both inside and on an adjacent outside terrace. There is no kitchen, so all food is catered by the nearby Redeye Grill.

Continental breakfast is served from 6:30 AM - 10:00 AM seven days a week. They have fresh fruit, Greek-style strained yogurt with fruit or honey, bagels, croissants, pastries, cereal, cookies, cheese and crackers, bread, orange and grapefruit juice in addition to milk and various bottled water, juices, and drinks, coffee and tea, etc.

Evening cocktail hour runs from 5:00 PM - 7:00 PM seven days a week. In addition to soft drinks, red and white wine, canned and bottled beers, and spirits, there are the usual cheeses and fresh fruit plus several hot tapas served from Redeye Grill, including Kobe beef pigs in a blanket, shrimp dumplings, mini quiches, meatballs in marinara sauce, and spring rolls. The food is delicious and a several cuts above the Hilton Club New York, probably because of the caterer used. The spirits are all top shelf (for example, Ketel One vodka and Tanqueray gin).

I truly have enjoyed my experience here and highly recommend it to others.


----------



## Piper (Aug 9, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Thanks.  I was not expecting *piper *to begin a brand new thread for West 57th Street when this thread was available.  Maybe they can be merged by a moderator.
> 
> In any event, the review didn't make any comments on the quality and variety of food in the lounge or the marble glass-enclosed shower & bathroom in the unit. These were two of the best features of West 57th Street, IMHO.



Sorry if I didn't follow typical TUG protocol. I thought I would start a new thread with my comments that wasn't under the title of "JUST MADE RESERVATIONS..." In any case, I"m glad you found my other comments.

As to food and bathrooms.....  

The food was definitely a step up from HIlton Club -- but the fact that I couldn't sit i the lounge to enjoy it because of overcrowding put a bit of a damper on the experience. When the lounge at the Hilton Club has been too crowded, we have exercised the option to get vouchers to eat in the hotel restaurant. For no extra money, you can have the cold buffet (a bit more extensive than in the members' lounge) or for something like $7.95, you can upgrade to a full hot breakfast buffet. I missed not having that option available when there was no place to sit in the lounge. It also seems that the lounge is only open at the times when they are serving food. At the HIlton Club, you can grab a soda, fruit or cookies at off-hours. I would think that a members' lounge would be open more of the time for hanging out even if they weren't serving the food.

The bathroom was deluxe. The fixtures and lighting were well thought out. I even had a luxurious bath in the free-standing soaking tub. Having natural light in the bathroom from the floor-to-ceiling window/wall is quite nice. I can't think of any hotels where I've experienced that in the bathroom!


----------



## DCBob (Aug 9, 2009)

Piper said:


> It also seems that the lounge is only open at the times when they are serving food. At the HIlton Club, you can grab a soda, fruit or cookies at off-hours. I would think that a members' lounge would be open more of the time for hanging out even if they weren't serving the food.



Thanks for the expanded comments.  Just one comment.  I did go to the Owners Lounge around 3-4 PM opening weekend and it was open, although no food or drink was provided, except for a few cookies.  I will be back in two weeks and provide even more details.


----------



## Piper (Aug 9, 2009)

DCBob said:


> Thanks for the expanded comments.  Just one comment.  I did go to the Owners Lounge around 3-4 PM opening weekend and it was open, although no food or drink was provided, except for a few cookies.  I will be back in two weeks and provide even more details.



My husband tried to go to the lounge at non-breakfast or happy hour times and found the door locked. I went about 30 minutes before the happy hour time and found the door slightly ajar. A RedEye Grill employee was in the lounge setting up and said that they weren't "open" yet. She did allow me to grab a water to take back to my room.

Since the check-n staff is not located in the lounge like they are in the HIlton Club, it may be a little trickier to keep it open all the time. They would have to have a dedicated staff member to be there. (Personally, I liked the HIlton staff in the lounge and am sorry they moved the concierge staff to the lobby.)

I'll be happy to hear your comments about your return visit. I know that they are working on the issues that we have been talking about.


----------



## amoore007 (Aug 11, 2009)

*copy of*

This is a copy of my trip advisor review. You can go there to see the photos... bye

My family has returned from a five day stay at the new HGVC West 57th street in New York. I wanted to give you a few of our observations and suggestions.
A.	People  
B.	Building 
C.	Location 
D.	Suggestions

A.	Certainly having good people on site is very important. Our experience was very good. The staff was willing to help in every area where we had a challenge. As DCBob previously reviewed, the Television system is complicated and challenging. The Hilton staff came to our room several times to get the set up explained to us. This includes day and night request. The doorman was quick to recruit us a taxi and to give walking directions. When the computer was removed from the Owners Lounge (now relocated to the welcome area) the desk was willing to let me use the machines downstairs to check emails. I don’t want to single out people, but Eva checked us in and out and she was very helpful during the process. Another standout name is Julie K. She is not working for Hilton but is part of helping the Redeye with the food service morning and afternoon in the Owners Lounge. Cute, sweet and helpful to all, Julie should be your first friend to make. 

B.	The building is very much our taste, modern and contemporary. The artist drawings are VERY much what it actually looks like. There are just two guest elevators and they stay busy and move slow. Even thought the lifts are small, my compliments on having floor buttons on each side of the door. The exercise room has a glass window over the street on the 2nd floor. My wife used a treadmill each morning; this area is a 10. It is a super view. Journey to the 25 floor to enjoy the outside terrace (see photos). My family sat up there an hour one night, with a cold beverage, to enjoy the night lights! It is an even better view than the exercise room. Please note that not all the guest rooms face the north (57th). On our floor only 803,804, 805, 806 and 807 had the premium view. Hey, I did not travel to the city to look out the window so our poor view was not a problem for me. A photo of our view is attached. A guest ice machine would be great even if on a few floors. I do not mind calling guest services for ice or even giving a tip, it’s the waiting that is a thorn. The large bathtub has no horizontal place to set your soap, shampoo, or wine. Perhaps a wire type basket could be attached. Our room refrigerator did not get very cold, only cool. We did call and have maintenance check it but it was below standard. 

C.	Super location. One subway entrance is 30 yards and another is at the other end of the block giving us access to several lines. Please note that there is a large pharmacy next door with everything from Q-tips to beer so doesn’t worry about forgetting anything. We walked to Top of the Rock, a Broadway play, Central Park and Time Square with ease. Local restaurants will keep you happy Rue 57 has sidewalk seating which is fun. We walked to Le Cirque and to Ruth Chris, both very good and expensive. My favorite meal was at the Brooklyn Diner just a block west on 57th. The burger was $17 but very satisfying. The club had umbrellas for guest use no need to bring one. This is a location HGVC owners will enjoy as a home base for NYC fun. I did overhear a few people complaining about parking but I do not know the details.


D.       Better television set-up
          Ice Machines
          Bath tub basket
          Accessible computer to check emails
          Outside sidewalk cover for rainy days
          It would be helpful to have a mirror in the living are of the 1BD


----------



## Piper (Aug 11, 2009)

amoore007;773616 
 I did overhear a few people complaining about parking but I do not know the details.
 [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Valet parking is $48/day. If you take the car out during your stay, they'll charge an additional $48.


----------



## Socko33 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was just at W57th st....

In the owner's lounge, they were only serving wine & beer.

I had read on here that others had had premium liquor? Do you think they got rid of the good stuff and are cutting down?


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2009)

Socko33 said:


> I was just at W57th st....
> 
> In the owner's lounge, they were only serving wine & beer.
> 
> I had read on here that others had had premium liquor? Do you think they got rid of the good stuff and are cutting down?



I know that the old Hilton Club board voted to stop having the hard liquor to cut down on cost. I think this just changed this year. (I'm not a drinker so I haven't paid too much attention to this.)


----------



## DCBob (Aug 29, 2009)

Piper said:


> I'll be happy to hear your comments about your return visit. I know that they are working on the issues that we have been talking about.



I was back on August 24 for a two-night stay.  Things definitely have changed since opening weekend:

1.  The good news is that the Owner's Lounge remains open between breakfast and the evening reception.  Unfortunately, NOTHING is provided during those hours other than the ability to sit in the lounge or adjacent terrace.

2. Just two weeks after the lounge opened, spirits (hard liquor) were removed permanently from the evening reception, obviously due to the expense involved.  It's now bottled beer and red and white wine only.

3.  The quality and variety of the hot hors d'oeuvres has declined.  Instead of four selections, there are now only two to choose from.  The first night we had egg rolls and kobe beef pigs in a blanket.  The second night meatballs were substituted for the egg rolls.  The quality of the egg rolls in July was excellent.  This time it was poor - they were overcooked, tough, and chewy instead of light and crisp.

4.  Non-owners (renters) staying at West 57th Street still have access to the continental breakfast.  However, they are no longer welcome at the evening reception.  Room numbers are being taken at the door for both breakfast and the evening reception.  I coaxed the GM to allow my friends whom I talked into booking rooms there just BECAUSE of the evening reception to be given a one-time exception.  He graciously allowed them in during their stay.

5.  The place seems vastly overstaffed with too many front desk clerks, doormen, and bellhops with nothing to do most of the day.  That's great for service but it increases the expenses of the owners, probably a lot more than the cost of hard liquor.  I say bring back the spirits, eliminate the $85 cleaning fee, and get rid of excess staff to pay for those improvements.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Aug 29, 2009)

DCBob said:


> I was back on August 24 for a two-night stay.  Things definitely have changed since opening weekend:
> 
> 1.  The good news is that the Owner's Lounge remains open between breakfast and the evening reception.  Unfortunately, NOTHING is provided during those hours other than the ability to sit in the lounge or adjacent terrace.
> 
> ...



They don't call them Grand Openings for nothing!
I hope they improve it!
For the prices they are selling for, it should be Grand all the time!
Without the petty issues like an $85.00 house keeping fee!


----------

